# Looking for salt suppliers in Pennsylvania



## raish2005 (Nov 21, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone could help me find bulk road salt suppliers in pennsylvania the help would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Our job site here in Washington Pa gets its salt from Russels brother 724-225-5510


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

also try this web site

http://www.rocksaltpennsylvania.com/


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I might be able to help you, I'm in Delmont.......call me 412-527-5196


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

*Salt supply in Pocono Area*

You can call American Salt which I just purchased from in Naticoke Pa and if you want treated salt call International Salt in White Haven.Turn around time was 6 days.I was also told that salt will go up 30% after the first snow event.

Glenn.
[email protected]


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

raish2005;645893 said:


> I was wondering if any one could help me find bulk salt suppliers in Pa weather its trucking comanys or whatever thank you


Depending on where you're located, I have salt on its way to Ashtabula, Ohio, which is just over the Ohio border from Pa. I have 27,000 tons should be landing there on Friday of this week.


----------



## raish2005 (Nov 21, 2008)

cutter are you able to load a tri axle or no


----------



## GLS1 (Oct 6, 2008)

kimber;648202 said:


> Depending on where you're located, I have salt on its way to Ashtabula, Ohio, which is just over the Ohio border from Pa. I have 27,000 tons should be landing there on Friday of this week.


Kimber,

would you please give a call 440 666 9331 or email me [email protected] in reference to your incoming salt order

thanks

Chris


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

GLS1;648914 said:


> Kimber,
> 
> would you please give a call 440 666 9331 or email me [email protected] in reference to your incoming salt order
> 
> ...


Chris, I sent an email to the address you left on the post.

Dave


----------



## raish2005 (Nov 21, 2008)

kimber cna you send me your contact information to my email so i cna call you [email protected] thanks mike


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Give me a call again, I lost your number.


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

raish2005;649342 said:


> kimber cna you send me your contact information to my email so i cna call you [email protected] thanks mike


Contact me at 216-904-6538.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

Cutter1;659800 said:


> Give me a call again, I lost your number.


Give me a call at 216-904-6538

Thanks
Dave


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm in central NJ and buy salt from International Salt.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Chemical equipment labs , they are a sponsor here on the left side of the page here.
They're in Marcus Hook. Ask for Ron .....cell # 215 820-3759


----------

